# Wheels and Wheel Spacers



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

9.5 is how wide the rim is. What size tire are you planning on putting on? If you're doing 225's then a 9.5" wide rim is a little excessive. That's if you can even get the tire to fit. Considering you're looking at the spacers (which bring it out an inch) to change the bolt pattern the 18x8.5 +30 rims should be fine.

The stock 18" rims have a +40 offset if I'm correct. Considering the spacer brings it out 1" (25mm) and these rims bring it in 10mm you'd only be sticking out 15mm (0.6") more than OEM. I think..... Someone feel free to correct me as I feel like I could be understanding this all wrong.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

I am planning on getting the 18 inch ones. And I want to get the widest wheel possible I like wide cars and wide tires, are you saying that the 18x9.5" ones would not fit? The ones I have now are the stock 15" steelies, I have the LS model.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

HatchLifeRS said:


> 9.5 is how wide the rim is. What size tire are you planning on putting on? If you're doing 225's then a 9.5" wide rim is a little excessive. That's if you can even get the tire to fit. Considering you're looking at the spacers (which bring it out an inch) to change the bolt pattern the 18x8.5 +30 rims should be fine.
> 
> The stock 18" rims have a +40 offset if I'm correct. Considering the spacer brings it out 1" (25mm) and these rims bring it in 10mm you'd only be sticking out 15mm (0.6") more than OEM. I think..... Someone feel free to correct me as I feel like I could be understanding this all wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk



Sounds right, but then again I may be thinking wrong also...haha!

Think I would def look at 8.5" width with using the wheel spacer. A 9.5" may still fit, but do you risk a tire rub in turning?

Am I missing something?


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

I wouldn't go over 8.5. I have seen gen 1 cruzes on 9" wide and it's tight. 8.5 with +35 is the correct sizing with a 225 or 235 tire. The actual wheel size is roughly 1" wider than the listed size. Example, 9.5" measures near 10.5. They don't include the wheel lips in the measurements.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

I didn't know that, thank you. I've never bought rims before so I'm not used to this. Aside from the wheels, would 1inch spacers be too much on my axles? Including the offset from the rims is +35.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Spacers will put more strain on the hub bearings. Also, a +35 on an 8.5 wheel will make the wheel near flush with the fender. So add a 1" spacer and the wheel will be outside the well. I know wheel selection is limited on these cars, but there are a few places that redrill 5x100 patterns if the wheel design will allow and make them 5x105. I am actually waiting on a set to be shipped right now that I am having redrilled


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

I understand that it would be more strain, but it would be enough to worry about? And nice! I'm glad it sticks out that far that's exactly what I wanted. I do really want the 9.5 ones but I was told it may or not even fit


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Nobody will be able to say if the strain is enough to worry about. May not wear anything out any faster than expected or it may last half as long. As for the fitment, only hope would be if you can find someone that has done it and get their input


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Well yes, I do know a YouTube who did this. That's where I got them from. Search Jonas Godwin, he has a cruze too, it's gen 1 but still the same bolt pattern and his are working just fine. He did have some rubbing on the fenders but I'm not sure if the gen 2 body will have the same problems.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

I know the recommended fitment is the same from first to second gen. Quite possible that the second gen body may be more forgiving with the fitment. Only one way to find out! Good luck and post some pics!


----------

